# Bursitis, anyone?



## Katybug (Nov 30, 2013)

I've seen 10 or so doctors today -- not kidding, but only because I was working a very small catered event. Small in that I was the only person helping other than the lady washing dishes.  I small-talk chatted w/those who may have been able to help, but wouldn't have dared asked free advice.  I've heard complaints all too often.

My dr diagnosed it a few mos ago by pushing in on what almost sent me through the roof, but it's never been as bad as today.  I can barely walk. I haven't done anything that could have caused anything differently, tho it seems to be behind my knee cap instead of in front.  

Anyone else been through this...and any suggestions as to what to do for relief other than OTC meds and icing?   It's warm, swollen and only hurts when I stand on it.  Thanks for any and all suggestions.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2013)

I would suggest taking the supplement MSM (Methyl-sulfonyl-methane) on a daily basis.  I don't have bursitis, but I use Natural Factors brand, 1,000 mg capsules, for pain resulting from inflammation.  You can also try a good quality DMSO cream, applied topically.  Just be sure that the skin is clean and free from chemicals, bacteria, etc. http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART00325/Bursitis.html


----------



## Katybug (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks, it's definitely inflammation, SB. Can't wait for a tad of relief.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 30, 2013)

Commiserations Katy, I'm crippled up with fibromyalgia at the moment, started yesterday and usually lasts 2 to 3 days so your misery has company at least.  A lot rave about that MSM, I haven't tried it, should have perhaps, just never got a roundtuit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2013)

Another thing that may help Katybug is quinine, either from tonic water or supplement.  Di, a friend of mine, elderly gal, got great results from using the Magnesium Malate that I sent her to try for her Fibro.  It was the Source Naturals brand, big horse pills, but she had no complaints about swallowing them.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 30, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Commiserations Katy, I'm crippled up with fibromyalgia at the moment, started yesterday and usually lasts 2 to 3 days so your misery has company at least.  A lot rave about that MSM, I haven't tried it, should have perhaps, just never got a roundtuit.



Let's both try it, Di. Can't make it any worse than it is!  My heart goes out, as a close friend is beyond consolation w/pain from fibromyalgia. It's far more challenging than what I'm going through.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 30, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Another thing that may help Katybug is quinine, either from tonic water or supplement.  Di, a friend of mine, elderly gal, got great results from using the Magnesium Malate that I sent her to try for her Fibro.  It was the Source Naturals brand, big horse pills, but she had no complaints about swallowing them.



Just added it to my list of your earlier suggestion. I appreciate your response.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 30, 2013)

_I bought the MSM from Daintree Di , to be honest i keep forgetting to take it, mine is the pure powder that Barry recommended_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 30, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Let's both try it, Di. Can't make it any worse than it is!  My heart goes out, as a close friend is beyond consolation w/pain from fibromyalgia. It's far more challenging than what I'm going through.



Okay Katy, well team up on it... presuming I can even find it now.  Like Jilly I bought the powderd form and it's vanished into the pantry or a drawer somewhere. It's in quite a big bag so should find it ok.

My fibro has hit me in the back of the hips this time so it's literally a pain in the arse.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 30, 2013)

Commiserations KB.  I had inflammation of the hip bursar a couple of years ago but it went away of its own accord .... thankfully.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 30, 2013)

If you can pin point where the pain is then your Dr can give you *cortisone injection*

Works for me


----------



## Casper (Nov 30, 2013)

_*Di and Jilly.....I hope the MSM works for you.....don't know if you remember but I bought some after Barry recommended it on SHS, took it religiously for around 6 months......no help to me.....but who knows, it might help you.
I've had my back,leg and hip pain for over 7 years now, no-one can actually pinpoint what the problem is.....the latest physio I'm seeing at the hospital reckons mine comes from my lower back region and she can fix it.....yeah!! I've been told that before and I'm still waiting.
They've diagnosed everything from bursitis, piriformis syndrome, osteoarthritis,sciatica and now lower back.....think they've just about covered everything and they still don't know.....xrays,MRI,scans,natural therapies,cortisone injection into hip, nothing worked.
I'm at the stage where I'm thinking I'm stuck with it whatever it is, at least it won't kill me eh?:indecisiveness:
*_


----------



## Katybug (Nov 30, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Commiserations KB.  I had inflammation of the hip bursar a couple of years ago but it went away of its own accord .... thankfully.



With any luck, dbey, mine will do the same.  When my dr diagnosed it, I was just asking since I was there on a more pressing matter.  There was no pain at the time 'til she pushed on my lower knee. She made no suggestions for relief, as she always does -- so I guess we deal w/it as best we can.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 30, 2013)

Have you tried any of the OTC "sports" creams like Icy Hot, or the patches? I know they're probably not strong enough to do the job, but it's just a thought ...


----------



## Katybug (Nov 30, 2013)

Casper said:


> _*Di and Jilly.....I hope the MSM works for you.....don't know if you remember but I bought some after Barry recommended it on SHS, took it religiously for around 6 months......no help to me.....but who knows, it might help you.
> I've had my back,leg and hip pain for over 7 years now, no-one can actually pinpoint what the problem is.....the latest physio I'm seeing at the hospital reckons mine comes from my lower back region and she can fix it.....yeah!! I've been told that before and I'm still waiting.
> They've diagnosed everything from bursitis, piriformis syndrome, osteoarthritis,sciatica and now lower back.....think they've just about covered everything and they still don't know.....xrays,MRI,scans,natural therapies,cortisone injection into hip, nothing worked.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry for what you're going through, Casper, makes me feel bad for even complaining.  I'm nowhere near where you are in discomfort.  But at one time I was in a hell of a mess and could get no relief from my dr after many, many visits.  He was obviously frustrated he couldn't diagnose it on his own and told me..."it obviously won't kill you."  Why wouldn't a respectable dr reach out for x-rays of some sort when a patient had symptoms for 7 mos?  Do they hate to admit they can't just pluck a diagnosis out of the air?!  I changed dr's -- to a female, I might add -- and got an MRI ordered that day.  I was on the surgeon's table later that same wk with what he called a badly ruptured cervical/neck disk that should have been taken care of much sooner.  To this day, 10 yrs later, I have radiating nerve burning in my wrist....all because that blankety-blank dr wouldn't order an MRI for me....and his words..."it's not going to kill you."  aaarrrgghhh!!!!  So I hate you are feeling that way, Casper, the way this dr wanted me to feel.  Let's keep on hoping for relief for you as well.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 30, 2013)

Cas have you seen a podiatrist or someone who can assess your walking style?  I got rid of that particular brand of lower hip and leg pain by using arch supports and as soon as my feet and stance straightened up the pain went away.  You may have one foot that 'rolls' slightly, it doesn't take much misalignment to transfer the strain up the leg and into the knee and/or hip.  I went that track of all kinds of gurus doing expensive technological whizzbangery and finally found a 20 buck pair of support insoles cured it!

Check the wear pattern on the soles of the shoes you wear most and if it isn't even, and very close to identical on both then it may pay to check out if your feet are causing the problem.  When mine were checked it showed all the wear was down the outer edges of the soles, one more than t'uther.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 30, 2013)

Phantom said:


> If you can pin point where the pain is then your Dr can give you *cortisone injection*
> 
> Works for me



Since it wasn't active when I was last there, it wasn't mentioned.  At this point I am in major limp mode, so if Sunday with a day of R  & R/and ice doesn't do it, I hope she'll agree on that.  Thx!


----------



## Katybug (Nov 30, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Cas have you seen a podiatrist or someone who can assess your walking style?  I got rid of that particular brand of lower hip and leg pain by using arch supports and as soon as my feet and stance straightened up the pain went away.  You may have one foot that 'rolls' slightly, it doesn't take much misalignment to transfer the strain up the leg and into the knee and/or hip.  I went that track of all kinds of gurus doing expensive technological whizzbangery and finally found a 20 buck pair of support insoles cured it!
> 
> Check the wear pattern on the soles of the shoes you wear most and if it isn't even, and very close to identical on both then it may pay to check out if your feet are causing the problem.  When mine were checked it showed all the wear was down the outer edges of the soles, one more than t'uther.




Thanks, Di. What is the brand of support insoles that worked for you? Bursitis aside, I have the worst feet in the world and I swear it's because I'm convinced the padding of them wear off w/age.  Dr says not, that she has feet like mine, needs support, and she's young enough to be my daughter.  Whatever, I want the best support I can get, something as good as you're using.


----------



## Casper (Nov 30, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Cas have you seen a podiatrist or someone who can assess your walking style?  I got rid of that particular brand of lower hip and leg pain by using arch supports and as soon as my feet and stance straightened up the pain went away.  You may have one foot that 'rolls' slightly, it doesn't take much misalignment to transfer the strain up the leg and into the knee and/or hip.  I went that track of all kinds of gurus doing expensive technological whizzbangery and finally found a 20 buck pair of support insoles cured it!
> 
> Check the wear pattern on the soles of the shoes you wear most and if it isn't even, and very close to identical on both then it may pay to check out if your feet are causing the problem.  When mine were checked it showed all the wear was down the outer edges of the soles, one more than t'uther.



_*You know Di.....that thought  went through my mind much earlier in the piece, before I saw some of  these so-called "gurus"....I know the outer edge of both shoes (heels)  wear much more than the rest of the sole.
That may be just worthwhile  investigating....we have a foot clinic right across the road from here  and I can get a referral from my GP for them....I'll definitely look  into that as I've just about tried everything else.
Thanks for jogging my memory on that.:thankyou:*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 30, 2013)

Orthoheels Katy but there are other brands and you may have to check out a few to find the best for you. They are misnamed as the ones I get include the arch support and taper to end just behind the ball of the foot.
 They need to be firm moulded ones though, the gel ones just make it worse.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 30, 2013)

Here's a link to an ad, the price has sure gone up lately.  The top ones pictured are what I use, I think, mine are brown, but they look the same.  It shows a diagram of foot misalignment too.

http://www.badbacks.com.au/shop/product/1595/243/orthaheel-everyday-orthotics


----------



## Casper (Nov 30, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I am so sorry for what you're going through, Casper, makes me feel bad for even complaining.  I'm nowhere near where you are in discomfort.  But at one time I was in a hell of a mess and could get no relief from my dr after many, many visits.  He was obviously frustrated he couldn't diagnose it on his own and told me..."it obviously won't kill you."  Why wouldn't a respectable dr reach out for x-rays of some sort when a patient had symptoms for 7 mos?  Do they hate to admit they can't just pluck a diagnosis out of the air?!  I changed dr's -- to a female, I might add -- and got an MRI ordered that day.  I was on the surgeon's table later that same wk with what he called a badly ruptured cervical/neck disk that should have been taken care of much sooner.  To this day, 10 yrs later, I have radiating nerve burning in my wrist....all because that blankety-blank dr wouldn't order an MRI for me....and his words..."it's not going to kill you."  aaarrrgghhh!!!!  So I hate you are feeling that way, Casper, the way this dr wanted me to feel.  Let's keep on hoping for relief for you as well.



_*
Thanks Katy.....I'm glad you've found another GP.....sadly, not all doctors are caring but my GP (female) has been fantastic, very sympathetic to my pain and really trying to get to the bottom of this wretched pain.....if she orders an MRI it will cost me heaps as I don't have private health insurance and the government doesn't cover pensioners MRIs unless they're ordered by a specialist. She recently referred me to outpatients at the public hospital hoping I'd see a specialist and he would then order an MRI, but unfortunately, for some reason I ended up in the Physio department of the hospital which my GP and me were not very impressed with......been down that road before.
I think I'll try the Podiatrist as Di suggested.....can't do any harm.:dunno:

*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 30, 2013)

Parts of this discussion remind me of my T'ai-Chi classes and how I taught beginners the "Stride and Stance" basics. Heavier people tend to walk with their feet pointed out, duck-like, while skinny people and those with certain hip problems tend to pronate or roll inward.

I taught how to point the feet straight ahead, heel/toe movement and straightening / elongating the spine. It isn't always easy to learn, though, especially after a lifetime of doing it the wrong way and not even being aware of it.


----------



## Anne (Nov 30, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Here's a link to an ad, the price has sure gone up lately.  The top ones pictured are what I use, I think, mine are brown, but they look the same.  It shows a diagram of foot misalignment too.
> 
> http://www.badbacks.com.au/shop/product/1595/243/orthaheel-everyday-orthotics



Thanks for that info, Di.  DH has problems with what I think might be sciatica, and we notice his shoes aren't 'worn' evenly, if that makes sense. Hopefully some type of support sole would help him with that.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 1, 2013)

_Phil you forgot one, *Waddle* that's what i do _


----------



## terra (Dec 1, 2013)

Two years ago, I could barely walk with inflamed Bursa in my right hip.  I couldn't push my mower so I had to buy a self propelled John Deere mower... getting in and out of the car was a nightmare.  Even sitting down on the toilet was a complex operation trying to keep my right leg straight out in front of me 
(don't laugh... just try it and you;'ll see what I mean)
After about 4 weeks of popping pills, I finally had some Cortisone injections into the Bursa... this gave me relief for about a week.  Went back and had a second session of Cortisone injections and that did the trick.  I've been pain-free ever since.


----------



## Judi.D (Dec 1, 2013)

I have the same pain. I also found a wonderful Dr years ago who has kept me from surgery. The pain and inflammation are in your knee, but the problem is either below the knee or above in the thigh muscles. Often the long muscles on the outside of the leg are stronger pulling the knee out of alignment. I had to get 2 cortisone injections before the inflammation decreased enough for me to strengthen the leg muscles. My doctor recommends yoga and Tai Chi. I also ice my knee at least twice a day even when it doesn't hurt. I wear a good elastic knee brace especially when I am  hiking and kayaking. I think a good shoe insert might help too. Another one my doctor had me do was buy New Balance tennis shoes with a number between 600-800. That has helped a lot. I also found a good muscular therapist expensive but worth it.


----------



## Fern (Dec 1, 2013)

Phantom said:


> If you can pin point where the pain is then your Dr can give you *cortisone injection*
> 
> Works for me


Me too, I had bursitis in both shoulders, geez what a relief to get rid of that pain.My sympathies to anyone who has it.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 1, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Orthoheels Katy but there are other brands and you may have to check out a few to find the best for you. They are misnamed as the ones I get include the arch support and taper to end just behind the ball of the foot.
> They need to be firm moulded ones though, the gel ones just make it worse.



Thanks, Di!  Made myself a note as I have to do for everything these days.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 1, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Here's a link to an ad, the price has sure gone up lately.  The top ones pictured are what I use, I think, mine are brown, but they look the same.  It shows a diagram of foot misalignment too.
> 
> http://www.badbacks.com.au/shop/product/1595/243/orthaheel-everyday-orthotics



I've got those!  I bought them several  yrs ago but they made my shoes too tight, back when I was wearing dressier shoes to work.  I forgot I had them and I'm going to put them to use.  Thanks again, Di!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2013)

I knew a woman at work that paid over $400 for special fitted orthopedic insoles, and she hated them, never worked and didn't use them.  Walmarts have a Dr. Scholls machine now, that you step on and it advises what insole is needed.  I believe they're all gel though.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 1, 2013)

_It's a well known fact that if you are sloping on your soles that your spine is out of alignment, by putting the Orthaheels in your shoes helps to align all again, thus alleviating the pain, if that doesn't help try and find a chiropractor who does the non force technique called SOT ACTIVATOR they are miracle workers , i was heading for a wheelchair a few years back and then i met Greg and he changed my life, the only problem i have is he lives about 1700kms away in Ballarat, i went to one my daughter goes to as my neck was out as well as my back, well he does the force technique and has wrecked my neck, i am in constant pain and am dizzy all the time, i won't go back to him_mg:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2013)

I never felt comfortable with the thought of a chiropractor, I always felt they could possible hurt more than help.  Sorry to hear you're in such pain Jillaroo, it must be frightening to become dizzy like that.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 1, 2013)

_Thanks SB when you have a Chiro who uses the SOT ACTIVATOR method it doesn't hurt at all, there is no crunching, the only time you will notice it has been done is when you stand up. It's a standing joke at my chemist, i just need to say has it arrived and instantly they say no sorry the new bodies haven't come in yet_


----------



## Katybug (Dec 2, 2013)

terra said:


> Two years ago, I could barely walk with inflamed Bursa in my right hip.  I couldn't push my mower so I had to buy a self propelled John Deere mower... getting in and out of the car was a nightmare.  Even sitting down on the toilet was a complex operation trying to keep my right leg straight out in front of me
> (don't laugh... just try it and you;'ll see what I mean)
> After about 4 weeks of popping pills, I finally had some Cortisone injections into the Bursa... this gave me relief for about a week.  Went back and had a second session of Cortisone injections and that did the trick.  I've been pain-free ever since.



Gettin' a little personal here, but I can barely get off the "john" either, Terra.  It requires putting weight on that leg and whew!! I have to pull myself up and it isn't easy, so I know exactly what you're saying re that.  

Thx for the info to you and all you nice people.  My daughter reminded me of a chio who uses ONLY laser acupuncture -- night & day different than needle acupuncture.  I swear it can cure anything, has worked for me on so many issues and w/usually minimal visits (obviously other than where surgery is needed.)  Laser acupuncture is a godsend, one I highly recommend.  Over the yrs I've seen medical drs in there for treatment and don't know why I didn't think of him for relief.  There is no help from insurance but it's only $35. My problem is he's all the way across town and makes no appointments, first come, first served...and only works 6 hrs day Mon, Tues & Wed.  He treats our Charlotte Panthers football team on Thurs & Fri.   As I'm typing this, I realize I need to get dressed & get my bum leg over there.  (Lots cheaper for me than going to a specialist for Cortisone, tho they have helped tremendously in the past for other things.)

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Katybug (Dec 2, 2013)

Shipper said:


> I take an injection in both knees at least once a year (keeps the knife away). My doctor put me on "Meloxicam" for inflammation. The one pill a day replaces the other nsaids that I had to take several times a day in multiple amounts. I bought a knee pillow so when I'm sleeping my knees aren't grinding together. Good luck!



Thx, Shipper.  I'm not quite there in needing meds, but seems so  few things go completely away when you're older.  Down the road, glad to know meds are available for inflammation.

I was so appreciative for the inspiration I read here and headed out for a laser treatment mid-morning.  Couldn't feel the difference 'til this afternoon.  Far from over, but gratefully improved.  The alarm is set to be there when he opens tomorrow. It's hard to do ongoing w/his weird hrs (3 hrs morning, 3 hrs afternoon, 3 day/wk)  and still be there for my job, but it helped so much I'm determined.  When I told his assistant I was there for Bursitis, her eyes lit up and told me that was one of his specialties.  I've been going to this dr for 7 yrs and w/the same ass't and so many issues I've gone for, she's never been so positively responsive.  Happy to report I'm no longer limping! 

I've been  using a thin reg sized pillow to prevent knee grinding for years.  I was embarrassed to admit it, 'til I found out that almost everyone my age uses one.  It's so much more comfortable, why not?


----------



## Katybug (Dec 2, 2013)

Judi.D said:


> I have the same pain. I also found a wonderful Dr years ago who has kept me from surgery. The pain and inflammation are in your knee, but the problem is either below the knee or above in the thigh muscles. Often the long muscles on the outside of the leg are stronger pulling the knee out of alignment. I had to get 2 cortisone injections before the inflammation decreased enough for me to strengthen the leg muscles. My doctor recommends yoga and Tai Chi. I also ice my knee at least twice a day even when it doesn't hurt. I wear a good elastic knee brace especially when I am  hiking and kayaking. I think a good shoe insert might help too. Another one my doctor had me do was buy New Balance tennis shoes with a number between 600-800. That has helped a lot. I also found a good muscular therapist expensive but worth it.



I can't imagine Yoga, Tai Chi, hiking or kayaking...I must be way older than you are, Judi.  Nerve damage in one wrist and a bit of carpal tunnel in the other...not enough strength there...and polio made my leg muscles weak.  Not complaining one bit as you would never know I had it, but walking is the only exercise I can do...and I can do it at the pace of my daughter, just not as long.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 2, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I never felt comfortable with the thought of a chiropractor, I always felt they could possible hurt more than help.  Sorry to hear you're in such pain Jillaroo, it must be frightening to become dizzy like that.



My chiro uses laser only, SB, no adjustments, no hands on, or anything else the other ones do.  LOVE that laser pen, it has helped me through so many issues and it's already helped with this. The other ones keeping you coming back as long as you're willing to pay.  Not this one, it works quickly.  There are only a few in town who do this and multitudes of regular "hands-on" chiros who have never helped me worth a tinkers damn!  I have friends who swear by them, they just haven't worked for me and having had a ruptured cervical disk, no one is touching that area w/that popping and cracking they do.


----------

